# block



## 2PieRad

> a  group of buildings in a city bounded by intersecting streets on each side
> the area or distance between such intersecting streets


the definition of block

משפטים לדוגמא:

Continue that way. The bank is in the next block over. 
My hotel is only two blocks away from your office. 


שלום, יש דרך פשוטה לומר מילה זו בעברית? מצאתי _בניין צמוד _אבל לא בטוח אם זה נכון_.
_
-תמשיך ככה. הבנק נמצא בבניין הצמוד.
-המלון שלי נמצא רק שני בניינים הצמודים מהמשרד שלך. 

לא נשמע לי טוב בכלל. יבינו שהבנק בבניין שבדיוק לייד, לא שהוא נמצא אחרי צומת הדרכים הבאה, לא?


----------



## slus

בניין צמוד זה באמת לא טוב. אני לא יודעת למה בכלל מצאת את זה בהקשר הזה.
בדרך כלל פשוט אומרים "בלוק" או פשוט מתארים את הדרך:
תעבור עוד רחוב אחד כדי להגיע לבנק
המלון נמצא שני רחובות מהמשרד שלך.


----------



## 2PieRad

כתבתי אותו במחברת שלי לפני כמה זמן...לא זוכר מאיפה...

_בניין צמוד _מתאים להקשר אחר?


----------



## slus

אולי כשם אחר לדופלקס
(בית משותף לשתי משפחות)
זה לא צירוף כבול
(לא ביטוי ידוע)


----------



## 2PieRad

הבנתי. תודה רבה


----------



## utopia

בלוק או גושי בניינים:

הבנק בבניין ליד  / בגוש הבניינים / קומפלקס הקרוב

המלון שלי הוא רק שני גושי בניינים מהמשרד שלך


----------



## 2PieRad

גוש בניינים-תודה^


----------



## LXNDR

Erebos12345 said:


> גוש בניינים-תודה^



  שגור בפי דוברי אנגלית block-נדמה לי שזה לא ביטוי שגור בעברית מדוברת באותה מידה ש​


----------



## 2PieRad

אוקי, אז בדרך כלל _בלוק _או _רחוב _עדיף. 
המלון נמצא שני בלוקים/רחובות מהמשרד.


----------



## LXNDR

שכיחותם ניתן לבדוק בגוגל
כמה בלוקים עד, ללכת כמה בלוקים, מרחק של כמה בלוקים
עם המלה "רחובות" ביטויים אלה קצת יותר שכיחים​


----------



## 2PieRad

The shopping mall takes up an entire (city) block.שאלה נוספת...איך אומרים את זה בעברית? במיוחד takes up/occupies.

הקניון...לוקח?...בלוק שלם...?
תודה מראש


----------



## shalom00

תופס


----------



## 2PieRad

לתפוס. תודה


----------

